
A Web Powered Revolution in Teaching - hansmoleman
http://www.edge.org/q2009/q09_2.html#andersonc
======
giardini
Everything said in the article and much, much more has been said before by
Roger C. Schank in his 2004 book "Making Minds Less Well Educated Than Our
Own". See especially Chapter 20 titled "Toward a new conception of Education":
[http://www.amazon.com/Making-Minds-Less-Well-
Educated/dp/080...](http://www.amazon.com/Making-Minds-Less-Well-
Educated/dp/0805848789/ref=sr_1_1/178-1948266-9859114?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230920545&sr=1-1)

One difference: Schank believes that, since the best online courses will be
created by the best physicists, chemists, psychologists, etc., the need for
local teachers will change. They will become mentors, guidance counselors and
coaches whom students visit when they need more assistance than the online
courses offer.

